# Probleme date & heure/ fuseau horaire



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Jai un petit soucis avec mon iPad.
la bonne heure ne saffiche pas (alors quil est bien sur réglage automatique) 
loption «* Fuseau horaire*» tourne sans cesse... (bloquée?)

Merci davance pour votre aide!


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

@macdani, regarde dans l'app "réglages/confidentialité/service de localisation/services système et vérifie si "définition du fuseau horaire" est activé.
Tu peux aussi désactiver le "réglage automatique" puis d'appuyer sur "fuseau horaire" pour une recherche manuelle de ta ville.


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, regarde dans l'app "réglages/confidentialité/service de localisation/services système et vérifie si "définition du fuseau horaire" est activé.


Je te confirme quil était activé...



lineakd a dit:


> Tu peux aussi désactiver le "réglage automatique" puis d'appuyer sur "fuseau horaire" pour une recherche manuelle de ta ville.


 Ok, maintenant avec la méthode manuelle ça marche... (jai remis ensuite loption "réglage automatique*»)

Mais mon agenda ne sest pas modifié...:hein:
c-à-d que javais rentré les «*bons*» horaires de mes RDV qui se sont modifiés dù au problème du réseau et je pensais quaprès avoir rectifier manuellement lheure de mon iPad, lagenda allé ce rectifier en revenant aux horaires que javais introduit... Mais apparemment ce nest pas le cas! 
Je dois donc rectifier pour la troisième fois tous mon agenda!!!:hein:


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

@macdani, remet le en manuel puis...


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent  quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini  par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au  moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home),  jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).


Regarde si ton agenda s'est mis à jour puis repasse le fuseau horaire en auto.


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

Ok j&#8217;ai compris comment faire... mais après avoir effectué le «*reset*» (je ne sais pas si le «*reset*» s&#8217;est fait correctement... logo Apple apparait, mais quand je lâche, écran reste noir...) J&#8217;ai vérifié mon agenda est il est toujours erroné...


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

@macdani,...


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

...c&#8217;est fait mais toujours rien... :-(


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

@macdani, regarde dans l'app "réglages/mail, contacts, calendrier/calendriers" si "heure local" est désactivé?


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, regarde dans l'app "réglages/mail, contacts, calendrier/calendriers" si "heure local" est désactivé?


OUI loption était bien désactivée... Jai refais la procédure initiale mais rien...


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

@macdani, et en passant "heure local"en automatique?


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, et en passant "heure local"en automatique?



yes...


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

@macdani, regarde sur ton ordi en te connectant sur ton compte icloud avec un navigateur, le fuseau horaire de celui-ci.


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> en te connectant sur ton compte icloud avec un navigateur, le fuseau horaire de celui-ci.



sorry je ne comprends pas très bien ce que tu me demande de faire...:rose:
MENU/PREFERENCES SYSTEME/ICLOUD...???
Peux-tu mindiquer la procédure?
Merci


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

@macdani, ce n'est qu'une supposition... Sers toi de ton ordi et non de la tablette puis ouvre ton navigateur (safari ou chrome), connecte toi à ton compte icloud sur www.icloud.com, clique sur ton nom puis sur "réglages du compte" et vérifie le fuseau horaire en cliquant dessus.


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, ce n'est qu'une supposition... Sers toi de ton ordi et non de la tablette puis ouvre ton navigateur (safari ou chrome), connecte toi à ton compte icloud sur www.icloud.com, clique sur ton nom puis sur "réglages du compte" et vérifie le fuseau horaire en cliquant dessus.



il était réglé sur lheure de «*Cupertino*» ... Je lai réglé sur «* Europe centrale*» mais rien ny fait...


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

> Je lai réglé sur «* Europe centrale*» mais rien ny fait...


@macdani, est-ce "paris-france"?
Recommence ceci...


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent   quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini   par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au   moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home),   jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse)


Sur ta tablette et vérifie l'heure de ton calendrier en créant un nouveau rendez-vous.


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, est-ce "paris-france*»?


Non pour linstant je suis à Bruxelles... 



lineakd a dit:


> Recommence ceci...
> Sur ta tablette et vérifie l'heure de ton calendrier en créant un nouveau rendez-vous.



Cest fait... Le RDV «*test*» à été introduit pour linstant il reste à lheure que jai indiqué... (cest pas dit quil ne changera pas plus tard, ça a été le cas pour les autres rdv que jai déjà introduit 2 fois...) Mais les autres RDV sont restés eux inchangés (c-à-d en décalage dune heure...):hein::hein:


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2014)

> Non pour linstant je suis à Bruxelles...


@macdani, oops...


> Mais les autres RDV sont restés eux inchangés


Désolé, je n'ai pas d'autre solution.


----------



## macdani (31 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @macdani, oops...


Mais plus pour longtemps! 



lineakd a dit:


> Désolé, je n'ai pas d'autre solution.


Bon bè tant pis... Je vais pour la troisième fois réintroduire tout les horaires en espérant que ceux-ci ne se dérèglent plus! 

Merci quand même pour ton aide/soutien/patience... 

Ps: jai un ptit soucis (moins grave) avec mon application iPhoto de mon ipad...(voir le post) Si tu as une idée ...


----------



## Disisiza (25 Octobre 2015)

Désactiver le wifi et laisser juste 3G/4g peut résoudre le problème... En tout cas pour moi il  l'a résolu


----------

